# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #30



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This week is a little more loose and uh, no better than any other show.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-02-26T22_24_29-08_00


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Of relevance from listening this morning to the show ....

I learned along time ago a couple things with God:

Never say you are willing to serve unless you ARE READY NOW, he will call you out and present the opportunity.
When one asks God to "show me", the view can sometimes be from a very painful position.

To clarify, God deals in faith. Man likes to see and then believe, God rewards faith first with seeing much. Sometimes one just needs to be still and listen, God is there and will lead you.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My honest opinion is that the shows are better with a little structure and planning of topic discussion. Freeform discussion is difficult and best left to the experts.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> My honest opinion is that the shows are better with a little structure and planning of topic discussion. Freeform discussion is difficult and best left to the experts.


The professionals don't freeform. 
The pros have producers who bring up sound bites and article bits.
The pros do this for a living. They live and breathe for the next episode. Sas and I are not pros. We have jobs that take most of our time, just like your job does.

Sas and I are not long-time friends. While we are finding our audio footing and trying different things for podcasting, we are also finding who were are as a team. Right now, we are only doing one episode a week. Hopefully, we'll start doing it twice a week. After all, world events happen all the time, and it'd be fun to opine on events as timely as possible. Not only that, doing this more will help us become a better team.

There is no doubt that this is a team that will, indeed, be one day be considered "professional." Why? Because we are dedicated to it.

The was my dream, but it'll happen because of @Sasquatch. This is going to be great, and it happened right here at prepperforums.net.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'd have sound bites if my damn computer was working right!

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I'd have sound bites if my damn computer was working right!
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Sound Bites huh? See below ... any regular listener of the show knows there aint nothin known for its pungency or appropriateness spoken.

sound bite
sound ˌbīt/
noun
plural noun: sound bites
a short extract from a recorded interview, *chosen for its pungency or appropriateness.*


----------

